# Snagged majeedb.com!



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 30, 2013)

majeedbadizadegan.com was so long, even I couldn't spell it. 

Anyway, much shorter name. Old URL forwards to the new one.


----------



## runnah (Dec 30, 2013)

Very good! Easy to remember and spell.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 30, 2013)

runnah said:


> Very good! Easy to remember and spell.




Thanks Runnah. You're the one who put the idea out there that I needed a shorter URL so thanks !


----------



## ronlane (Dec 30, 2013)

Sweet deal.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 30, 2013)

Much better. You are still just "R" to me though. Once I get a nickname in my head....it stays.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 30, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Much better. You are still just "R" to me though. Once I get a nickname in my head....it stays.



R.com is taken probably


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Much better. You are still just "R" to me though. Once I get a nickname in my head....it stays.






Huh...yeah...a nice, compact, simple URL is a plus I think. Good deal!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 31, 2013)

I like when she looks over my shoulder. It's like having a magical parrot-sized unicorn sitting on my shoulder.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 31, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> I like when she looks over my shoulder. It's like having a magical parrot-sized unicorn sitting on my shoulder.


I _am _magical. Haven't you seen my photographs? They are all brilliant!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 31, 2013)

Dang.  Gotta change my unicorn bait.  I was told blue parsnips and golden carrots were the way to go.  Just ended up sprouting wings on the neighbourhood squirrels.  They're getting worse than the pigeons.  So Majeed, what's your bait secret?


----------



## kathyt (Dec 31, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Dang.  Gotta change my unicorn bait.  I was told blue parsnips and golden carrots were the way to go.  Just ended up sprouting wings on the neighbourhood squirrels.  They're getting worse than the pigeons.  So Majeed, what's your bait secret?


He says, "Hey baby, come see my landscape."


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 31, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Dang.  Gotta change my unicorn bait.  I was told blue parsnips and golden carrots were the way to go.  Just ended up sprouting wings on the neighbourhood squirrels.  They're getting worse than the pigeons.  So Majeed, what's your bait secret?



I don't know how to answer your question, so I'm going to distract you with this Rainbow pooping unicorn


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 31, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Dang.  Gotta change my unicorn bait.  I was told blue parsnips and golden carrots were the way to go.  Just ended up sprouting wings on the neighbourhood squirrels.  They're getting worse than the pigeons.  So Majeed, what's your bait secret?
> ...



http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5unixA8Kw1qivmza.gif


----------

